
Nagara Rimba Nusa: A Take on Indonesia's New Capital City - simonebrunozzi
https://community.simtropolis.com/forums/topic/758733-nagara-rimba-nusa-a-take-on-a-new-capital-city/
======
sradman
The capital of Indonesia is moving from Jakarta on the island of Java to a
newly designed city in East Kalimantan (Indonesian Borneo) [1]. This article
is about the winning entry for the design of the proposed city.

Jakarta is susceptible to flooding and is also sinking [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_of_Indonesia#Move_to_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_of_Indonesia#Move_to_East_Kalimantan)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flooding_in_Jakarta#Jakarta_si...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flooding_in_Jakarta#Jakarta_sinking)

------
simonebrunozzi
For the ones that don't know, Jakarta is essentially sinking, and experiencing
severe issues from water "events". The issue is so dramatic that the
government is seriously contemplating building a new "Capital", and...
relocate, yes, relocate, most of Jakarta's population there.

~~~
AmericanChopper
Also for those who don’t know, the primary cause of this is overuse of ground
water. Which is the same reason massive areas in California are sinking
(though not directly into the sea). Jakarta has terrible water infrastructure,
and a lot of its supply comes from haphazard and unregulated use of
groundwater.

The discussion of relocating the capital however is limited to the actual
government institutions. It’s also important to realize that there is no such
city as Jakarta, the land subsidence issue is mostly limited to North Jakarta
(which is actually the name of a city). So none of the discussions about
‘moving Jakarta’ are actually referring to the enormous metropolitan area
around Jakarta, but specifically about the city of North Jakarta.

------
ur-whale
Strongly reminiscent of Brazilia - which is not exactly something that can be
called a resounding success.

[EDIT]: and the plan is to gobble up a quasi-pristine chunk of jungle on
Borneo ... I do understand people need to relocate somewhere because Jakarta
is sinking ... but still, it makes me feel sad.

------
orthoxerox
Yet another of "looks real nice from an airplane" planned cities. They
should've hired Christopher Alexander to come up with a pattern language
instead.

------
accurrent
When creating a city in a developing place its not enough to think of it as
what looks good. Its important to consider things like migration. What are the
provisions for migration provided here? The green buffer zone won't remain a
buffer zone if people keep moving in.

------
legulere
T he block size is way too large. You need smaller blocks for a walkable human
city.

~~~
mantap
Nobody walks in Indonesia, it is too damn hot. That's why traffic is such a
big problem, a lot of the walking traffic is replaced by vehicle traffic and
so the cities are starting at a fundamental disadvantage.

~~~
orthoxerox
Yet everyone walked in Indonesia just 100 years ago.

